
What happened in my birth year? - sebkomianos
http://whathappenedinmybirthyear.com/
======
jamesrcole
some feedback:

\- the text appears way too slowly. made it painful to read.

\- "In 1978, the world was a different place." ...well, that's not really
saying much of interest, I'd consider removing or changing it.

\- "There was no Google yet. Or Yahoo. Or News.ycombinator, for that matter."
umm, I get the feeling this site was written with younger people in mind,
because to someone born in the 70s or earlier these things seem so new that it
feels ridiculous to have to explicitly point out they didn't exist then.

[Edited: formatting]

------
AgentConundrum
That was pretty painful to read. I'm a relatively slow reader, and that - when
coupled with some other distractions around me - meant that I got behind the
text crawl at times. When a picture would appear, and most of the text would
get quickly pushed off screen, I would have to scroll up and try to catch what
I missed while the page struggled to push me back down to the newest words.

Eventually I just gave up and let it finish before reading. It would be nice
if the page could detect when I scroll up and stop writing until I'm ready to
resume.

~~~
mkr-hn
Try to close it. You'll get a prompt.

------
gnoupi
I find that reading the Wikipedia page for the birth year is more complete and
interesting.

This effort is interesting, but the black background is painful to read on for
so long time. I know, years ago, pages had awful backgrounds too. The general
tone isn't really of my liking, being a bit condescending like "can you
imagine this didn't exist!". Yes, I can, it didn't exist when I was younger
either.

That's the kind of thing which would benefit from some good narrator reading
the text at the same time, though. But waiting for it to scroll like this,
over the black background, is tiring. I didn't wait for the end, because of
that.

------
fferen
Yeah, because _no one_ watches movies in theaters or reads books on paper
these days.

We're not quite that far in the future yet.

------
srl
Nicely done.

It'd take considerably more effort, but it'd be nice if it wasn't so blatantly
copied from wikipedia - it should be possible to perform minimal word-order
changes without too high a risk of breaking things. (Also, forcing sentences
into past tense would be nice too.)

------
lylejohnson
I appreciate the effort that you must have put into this, but it was a little
depressing watching the last 41 years slowly count down as the screen faded to
black!

------
mrpollo
I gotta admit this was a good read, I always wondered about this, I read the
whole thing on my iPhone and it was a good experience

------
beej71
Very interesting presentation, I think! But it bums me out that I should be
doing _more_!

------
mkr-hn
All the cool stuff happened in 1984.

